# Buckeye Lake 12-16-2012



## Vince™

Arrived at the north shore around 10am to try my luck with some cold water Carp. Fished bread pack on both rods with the pickups being anise corn and a tutti frutti boilie. Had a few beeps here and there but no runs for a couple hours. Then I caught 3 nice fish within about an hour, all on anise. The second fish came about 3 minutes after the first. It was an absolute brute! It ran me up the bank pretty good. Always nice to still catch carp even when the water drops into the low 40's.










THE BEAST!


----------



## CoolWater

Nice coldwater carp, I like the dark color of it. Looks like you had an enjoyable outing, it sure was a nice mild day to be out.


----------



## Salmonid

Nice job, those look like some nice fish, around here the pesky 2-3 lbers will tear you up...

Salmonid


----------



## Vince™

I was quite surprised at the size of fish two and three to be honest. Hell, all of them had pretty good size bellies on them. Preparing for the long winter ahead!


----------



## Tribal Carper

Great job Vince.....end of the nice weather, from here on out you better bring the Carharts..lol.


----------



## SeanStone

Looks like a blast...while i'm stuck chasing panfish (crappie and gills) in the cold you get to catch some nice carp. Well done. Any general tips you can give on cold water carp? Shallow vs. Deep, Chum or not, hard v soft bottom. Not looking for specifics just something general to get me motivated and ready to get the hair rigs out. LOL.

We do well from late March through early October, but after that we spend more trips not catching fish than we do catching fish. Honestly we quit fishing for carp during the coldwater period, but I would like to give it a shot again. 

Once again well done.


----------



## Vince™

The water where I was fishing was probably around 4-5 feet deep with a temperature between 40-45F. I would probably stay away from the shallows if it's an overcast day. The carp may move into shallower water if the sun is out shining though, or at least come to the top of the water column.

I catapulted out about 10-20 kernels of boiled field corn (sweet corn will work just as well or better) when I arrived and a PVA stick of liquidized bread on each cast, attached to the hook. The bites all came on a piece of hair rigged field corn topped off with a piece of foam soaked in anise.

Buckeye Lake is mostly comprised of a silt bottom, but I know others who catch on hard bottoms just fine. It may come down to your rig. I used a 1/2 oz lead at Buckeye, but a week prior I was using a 2 oz lead at Alum which has a relatively hard bottom. A 2 oz lead may just sink into the silt at Buckeye causing your hair to be pulled under as well. Try a 4-6 inch hook length when tying your hair.

A good place to try in the cold water season would be a warm water discharge. I read through some of your blog posts and it looks like you have access to the one in Aberdeen. The carp should be stacked in there


----------



## SeanStone

Thanks for the info. I have fished the warm water discharge for carp a couple times, but i have yet to catch one out of there. I watched a guy reel carp after carp in one day, so i know they stay in there. However, I have yet to sucessfully master fishing for carp in moderate to heavy current. (My rigging was a bolt rig with a 2oz no roll sinker, which i feel confident should work) I'm used to fishing calm waters, where chum stays where you put it....where i can see a carp come to the surface and roll...etc. 

Maybe i'll give it another shot soon. Thanks once again.


----------

